# Found my first dump spot!



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 16, 2020)

I was pretty excited when I found it so I grabbed a lot of the top stuff, but managed to get a few good things. Found 2 Roman Cleanser Bleach jugs (3/4) gallon and a few other things. Here are some of the cleaned up ones:


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 16, 2020)

The O So I can't find any other one with a design like it online and I believe it was made in 1960. I was also wondering what the age was on the kerr jar I found.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

No date on the bottom? The first selfseal registered trademark was june 26, 1934. First used on oct 1, 1904. They renewed the trademark on dec 20, 1949. My best guess would be 1934 or later. Kerr selfseal masons have the same embossing in the 40s and 50s as your mason. Earlier than trademark date did not have the registered trademark embossed on them. Hope this helps. Nice finds and good luck with Your dump! It also seems to be 1930s -60s. Give or take.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 16, 2020)

I love your user name. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum . Nice finds.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2020)

Does the  O-SO have a city where it was bottled at on the Bottle? I know they were produced in Detroit but many other Cities Bottled it also. Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm not sure if I've seen the o-so before , assuming an American brand I'm not familiar with but a neat design of bottle


----------



## Pocopear (Apr 16, 2020)

O shoot it's broken said:


> I was pretty excited when I found it so I grabbed a lot of the top stuff, but managed to get a few good things. Found 2 Roman Cleanser Bleach jugs (3/4) gallon and a few other things. Here are some of the cleaned up ones:View attachment 205600View attachment 205601View attachment 205602


Those are some nice finds. I really like the look of the soda bottle. I’ve been working on a farm trash pile and I think I just found my first Pontil, though broken. Still very cool to find! Best of luck to ya.  Poco.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 16, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Does the  O-SO have a city where it was bottled at on the Bottle? I know they were produced in Detroit but many other Cities Bottled it also. Welcome to the site. LEON.


Yeah it says Peoria, Illinois


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the welcomes and the help!


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> No date on the bottom? The first selfseal registered trademark was june 26, 1934. First used on oct 1, 1904. They renewed the trademark on dec 20, 1949. My best guess would be 1934 or later. Kerr selfseal masons have the same embossing in the 40s and 50s as your mason. Earlier than trademark date did not have the registered trademark embossed on them. Hope this helps. Nice finds and good luck with Your dump! It also seems to be 1930s -60s. Give or take.


The Bottom of the Kerr jar has a  26


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 17, 2020)

Is the 26 the year or is that the mold number?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 17, 2020)

That ACL is in great condition, looks like the dump could be a pretty good spot for sodas if they're coming out looking like that!  There aren't that many spots with ACLs that nice out there anymore.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2020)

Before june 26, 1934 the jar had no registered trade mark. Yours does so i would say after this date. Earlier than 1934 has no registered trademark in the embossing.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2020)

Mold i would say.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 17, 2020)

OK thanks!


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 17, 2020)

Welcome! Cool ACL.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 17, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That ACL is in great condition, looks like the dump could be a pretty good spot for sodas if they're coming out looking like that!  There aren't that many spots with ACLs that nice out there anymore.


Thanks! the other side has a big paint/ rust stain on the ACL but other than that it's nice. I ended up with 2 of the same bottle but the other one is faded.


----------



## slugplate (Apr 17, 2020)

That "O So Good" soda bottle is mint! The ACL looks it just came out of the warehouse. That's a real keeper and don't let it go. Condition a big chunk of its value, regardless of the city. You did really well with that one.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 17, 2020)

Ok so I got another question. I have been using "Super Clean" degreaser and I used it on 1 of my jugs that I found. I left it in the pure stuff too long and it corroded the bottom of the jug. I put it in this wine bottle that had rust and other stuff in it with half water. I have let it sit for 3 days and it still hasn't come off at all. (supposedly it should all come off according to youtube by now) It has been cold around here, 37-41 degrees. I don't know if I should bring it inside to warm up and let it sit longer or try something else? I don't want to ruin another bottle. I have found out that it doesn't corrode if I put water in it.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 17, 2020)

my thought is that it is just frozen on the inside and the degreaser isn't really working


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 20, 2020)

Here is one of the Roman Bleach jugs I found all cleaned up. You can see on the last pic where the Super Clean degreaser corroded the bottom.  But the rest of the bottle looks good.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 22, 2020)

Phew! When you said jugs...... I was like OMG corroded an earthen ware jug and I cried. But the bottom of that Roman still looks ok to me on the monitor of my computer. Looks like a fun dig ...that O so soda is nice! Have fun and good luck...hope to see you find more items.
~Fred


----------



## relic rescuer (Apr 22, 2020)

O shoot it's broken said:


> I was pretty excited when I found it so I grabbed a lot of the top stuff, but managed to get a few good things. Found 2 Roman Cleanser Bleach jugs (3/4) gallon and a few other things. Here are some of the cleaned up ones:View attachment 205600View attachment 205601View attachment 205602


Nice finds. The O-So is remarkably clean, and the red is still intact, which is usually faded away. Kerr's are hard to date, from what I've seen, there isn't much info online for them. Beverage bottles usually have a lot number and year code on the bottom. Congrats!


----------



## Replays (Apr 22, 2020)

This should help with any dating on Kerr products https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/KerrGlass.pdf

Also gives complete history of company with sources of information. 

Great finds, hope to see more


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Apr 23, 2020)

Replays said:


> This should help with any dating on Kerr products https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/KerrGlass.pdf
> 
> Also gives complete history of company with sources of information.
> 
> Great finds, hope to see more


Thanks for the website!


----------



## O shoot it's broken (May 6, 2020)

Anybody know the age of this wine bottle? I can't make out the last number on the bottom of the bottle. It looks like a D. Also it is a screw top. I was able to use CLR on it to get the rust off and it worked pretty decent.


----------



## Timberwolf70 (May 9, 2020)

O shoot it's broken said:


> View attachment 206778View attachment 206779View attachment 206780View attachment 206781
> Anybody know the age of this wine bottle? I can't make out the last number on the bottom of the bottle. It looks like a D. Also it is a screw top. I was able to use CLR on it to get the rust off and it worked pretty decent.


You can find alot of great info on glass bottle marks. Com... that's a owen Illinois mark... the 2 is Huntington wv... stippling on the bottom began in 1940 with that company... its random (done by hand) and not concentric (machine) so I'd say it's probably a 1940 bottle


----------



## Dogo (May 9, 2020)

The number on the base implies the 13th week of 1944.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (May 10, 2020)

Ok sweet thanks!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 10, 2020)

Timberwolf70 said:


> You can find alot of great info on glass bottle marks. Com... that's a owen Illinois mark... the 2 is Huntington wv... stippling on the bottom began in 1940 with that company... its random (done by hand) and not concentric (machine) so I'd say it's probably a 1940 bottle


I believe it is just before the development of duraglas or it is just without the name on the base. I think the D is a 0. It is really hard to tell. The W is the mold prefix for a liquor bottle.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (May 10, 2020)

Just curious, I thought screw top wines were invented in the late 50's as that is what I looked up, but I don't know


----------

